# Legion of the Damned News



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

From the Bell of Lost Souls: 



> Pic brought to the community by El-Diablo at Warseer
> 
> People who attended the product seminar at the recent LA Games Day reported that pictures of new Legion of the Damned models were previewed. Legion of the Damned are now an "elites" choice in the new Space Marine Codex that will be released on Oct. 4. These new metal miniatures apparently have the expected skeleton and flame iconography copiously sculpted onto them. It was also announced that there will be a new Sgt. Centurius model! Some of you may remember the limited edition Sgt. Centurius model that was released as a celebrational promotion for the opening of the 100th Games Workshop store many years ago.
> 
> ...



Bit of an update there....honestly, as good as the test mini looks, I'd be very much tempted to try my hand at converting my own. 

k:


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

It does look pretty good, and the inclusion of them into the fluff again does make me one happy chappy.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

well, it looks very nice! i just hope it isn't metal and it's multipart, so you can customize the squads.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm afraid the source does mention they'll be metal models...as an elites choice in the new codex, that does seem likely. All the same, they do seem to be nice sculpts...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

wow, i can't believe i missed that part. i'll go get my glasses


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

metal!? NOOOOO.... then there going to overcharge for them as an elite choice they would be more feasable as a plastic kit  oh well can only pray for it.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I certainly won't be bringing any. They don't "fit" my army.....


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

They very much "fit" my army but they are quite expensive points wise. I'm not sure how 'playable' they will be??


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish they wouldhave been plastic but I will end up with at least one squad. I love the new scupts from what I have seen. If they would have released them as plastic, I couild see entire SM armies based off these models though.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

They'd make good CSM, maybe an alternative to the dust filled version or Rubric marines, for those who want 1ksons without the associated fluff.

They're too obviously undead to make good a good Death Company, though. Unlike the old ones, which were just marines with bones and flames on top.

The metal bit is a bitch though, makes it hard to lose the flame details.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

To damned fist, they're going to be a deepstrike unit thats meant to soak up huge amounts of fire thrown at them and deal good damage in return, they're armor save is invul, so marine armor as invul, they reroll their scatter ds dice if you choose to, for upgrades im not sure but i believe they are fairly expensive as are all other elites :laugh:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

They're very expensive, about twice the cost of a normal marine, with fearless, a 3+ invul, mandatory (but rerollable) DS, and Slow and Purposeful.

They can have one (really expensive) special and one (surprisingly not expensive) heavy per unit, regardless of squad size.

Not really sure if they're worth the price though. The 3+ invul is nice, and being able to walk and fire the lascannon is cool but they're basically a hugely expensive tactical squad...they have vet stats and the sarge has WS5, but only the sarge gets a CCW option, so they're really not ideal for assaulting. Especially with a random charge range.

For six LoTD with a lascannon and plasgun you could get 4 devs with 4 plasma cannons and a signum on the sarge that gives one of those cannons a BS5


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

wow i like it. Getting a squad of those for apoc! I can see that they wont be amazing for regular games from the new codex. But a nice bit of fluff for a huge space marine vs orks bout


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

They look great! I'm going to have to add these fellas to my backlog straight away!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

wow that LoD model is awesome and i love that head, it make great CSM with some conversions


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Amra_the_lion said:


> wow i like it. Getting a squad of those for apoc! I can see that they wont be amazing for regular games from the new codex. But a nice bit of fluff for a huge space marine vs orks bout


Aye tbh for me that sums them up, would love to paint some, wouldn't say no to a squad or two in the display case, but they'd see no table time unless it was an Apocalypse game.

They are looking nice so far though.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

After finally reading the stats on these guys I must admit I am torn. On the one hand they fit perfectly into the theme of my army (I mean perfectly!) But like Gal said..., they are very expensive for a unit that have very little purpose. For the points there are many more options that are viable.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

DAME those models are awsome!:shok::shok:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

they will go in my army, I don't take units judged on how effective they might be, I take them judged on how good they look


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

They're gonna be metal? That really chaps my ass!!! :ireful2:

For anyone that hasnt seen the other sculpts, there is a thread in the rumors section of the bolter and chainsword-- even a pic of the heavy flamer legion marine is shown.

Gah, great now im gonna have to shell out Emperor knows how many dollars to to cut up the heavy flamer mini for my Mk IV sternguard unit.... WHY are they metal? they have the tech to make them plastic, and tbh they would have made a hell of a lot more money if they were.

salamanders and their successors? flame iconography
word bearers? flame iconography
DIY chapters like mine? flame and death iconography.

Good Game GW, good freakin game ....:angry:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

have you taken your pills today?


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> have you taken your pills today?


 That's a tad rude don't you think? Insinuating that I have a mental condition and that I've failed to treat it with medication simply because news pisses me off a little? Flaming someone (or a weakling attempt to) is what gets threads locked and members banned-- think about that before you shoot your mouth off. I'll be the bigger man here and leave it at that.

On a more serious note, can I get a link to the confirmation that these will be metal models? Because from what I've seen (the sergeant, 2 bolter marines, and the heavy flamer legion mini) the majority of the bits are pre-sculpted and cast in plastic.

Frankly, the fact they're supposedly metal doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

The_Chaplain said:


> That's a tad rude don't you think? Insinuating that I have a mental condition and that I've failed to treat it with medication simply because news pisses me off a little? Flaming someone (or a weakling attempt to) is what gets threads locked and members banned-- think about that before you shoot your mouth off. I'll be the bigger man here and leave it at that.


:laugh:
reading a bit deep into a simple thing ain't we, well if thats what you wanna think.

although getting heated just because some toys are metal is a little mental


I'm glad there metal, I hate elite units being plastic, it feels cheap


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

well i love the legion of the damned. hell, ive got the white dwarf from when they released the first models of them. They were metal then. I hope they're plastic now.




___________________________________________________
_Victory is commemorated; failure merely remembered_


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Alright, guys. Keep it civil.
It was obviously a joke, but it's a joke that wasn't taken well, so let's drop it.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

I really like the skull teeth of the breather and the details. Definitely going to have to get some of those.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

It dosent realy matter.they look nice,good fluff & seem to have good rules, but if there anything like 13th co wulfen ,GW will eventualy take them of the shelves or somthing...


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> It dosent realy matter.they look nice,good fluff & seem to have good rules, but if there anything like 13th co wulfen ,GW will eventualy take them of the shelves or somthing...


The thing is, they *were* pulled off the shelves for *years.* I've known a couple people who weren't very happy when the Legion was discontinued years ago. There's been somewhat of a cult following of the Legion since at least 2nd, and now that they've been given a shot, I don't think we'll be seeing them disappear again. I know one guy who's thinking of a Legion of the Damned apocalypse army (something that I, too, have considered). Legion marines, heavy support done up in the bone and flame theme, dreadnoughts kitbashed with bone/undead/skeletal giants, flaming landspeeders...

If you haven't seen the 2nd edition sculpts of the Legion o' the Damned marines, I'd suggest browsing around the 'net. They're one of the few lines that can be added in with the new stuff pretty seamlessly.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Legion of the Damned will probably be a splash release, or Online store only kinda thing, or you can only purchase them after spending £250 on SPACE MARINES, and you can then buy 2 for £40, that seems to follow GW's kinda logic


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Wraithian said:


> There's been somewhat of a cult following of the Legion since at least 2nd, and now that they've been given a shot, I don't think we'll be seeing them disappear again.


Tell that to people who built a _Lost and the Damned_ army.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Give it time. The Lost and the Damned may very well see something coming for them in late 2009, mid 2010.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wraithian said:


> Give it time. The Lost and the Damned may very well see something coming for them in late 2009, mid 2010.


what will it be?, a codex 1 page long you have to pay £40 for that says "HAHA we screwed you over and we don't care HAHA"


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> what will it be?, a codex 1 page long you have to pay £40 for that says "HAHA we screwed you over and we don't care HAHA"



That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

does any one know when they are coming out then(ive just managed to have a look of the rules)


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> does any one know when they are coming out then(ive just managed to have a look of the rules)


not for quite a while by the sound of it


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

The legion is looking good, it will be so tempting to buy them when they come out.


----------



## tigurius666 (Aug 11, 2008)

aah what the heck, they'll be fun to paint and look awsome, besides i need something to break up the masses of blue marines there driving me insane:no:

I have no reason to believe they will be metal as The_Chaplain earlier pointed out much of the sculpts are infact done with presculpted and cast plastic, along with the ever so infamous GREEN STUFF.


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

my favorite part about that sculpt has to be the helmet where half of it being the skull.


----------



## Shadowvast (Jun 11, 2008)

I heard rumors a while back about a "chapters of the astartes" codex idea that was being tossed around in the design studio....might include Blood Angels, Iron Hands, and the Legion....basically a page or two of fluff then one or two unique units. 

A craftworld marines codex if you will. These could be tied to that, or just upcoming models to be released when they get an opening in the schedule too....either way they look awesome!!:good:


----------

